

Fixstars Announces Six-Terabyte Solid State Drive - Errorcod3
http://techxplore.com/news/2015-05-fixstars-six-terabyte-solid-state.html

======
benguild
Well on our way to 10TB, which will soon be the 1GB drive of mid-1990s.

